# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  RSS FEED Nautilia.Gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Οι ειδήσεις του «Νaytilia.Gr» είναι τώρα διαθέσιμες μέσω της υπηρεσίας «RSS feeds». Μέσω αυτής της υπηρεσίας μπορείτε να λαμβάνετε τους τίτλους των ειδήσεων του «Νaytilia.Gr» δωρεάν και να τους ενσωματώνετε στο πρόγραμμα ανάγνωσης ειδήσεων που χρησιμοποιείτε ή στο προσωπικό σας weblog. 

*ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ*  
*RSS NEWS*
http://www.naytilia.gr/feed-news.php

*RSS FORUM*
http://www.naytilia.gr/feed-forum.php

*Τι είναι το RSS ;*
Το RSS (Really Simple Syndication) είναι ένα format ανταλλαγής περιεχομένου βασισμένο στη γλώσσα XML. Ενα κανάλι RSS αποτελείται από μία λίστα στοιχείων που περιέχουν ένα τίτλο καθώς και το σύνδεσμο προς την αντίστοιχη ιστοσελίδα. Στην περίπτωση της υπηρεσίας του «Νaytilia.Gr» το πλήρες περιεχόμενο ενός άρθρου είναι διαθέσιμο στο site  του (www.naytilia.gr) και είναι προσβάσιμο μέσω της υπηρεσίας «RSS feeds». 

*Πως χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία ;*
Οι πιο συνηθισμένοι τρόποι είναι: 
Χρησιμοποιώντας ένα πρόγραμμα ανάγνωσης ειδήσεων (News Aggregator)
Eνσωματώνοντας το RSS feed στο προσωπικό σας weblog 
Τα προγράμματα ανάγνωσης ειδήσεων είναι αυτόνομες εφαρμογές οι οποίες ανακτούν και εμφανίζουν τα περιεχόμενα των RSS feeds που έχετε επιλέξει. Για να προσθέσετε κάποια κατηγορία στο πρόγραμμα ανάγνωσης ειδήσεων που χρησιμοποιείτε, κάντε δεξί κλίκ σε κάποια απο τις κατηγορίες που υπάρχουν στο γκρι πλαίσιο και επιλέξτε 'Αντιγραφή συντόμευσης' (Copy shortcut) και στη συνέχεια επικολλήστε την συντόμευση στο πεδίο διεύθυνσης του προγράμματος. 

Ενας άλλος τρόπος χρήσης της υπηρεσίας είναι να ενσωματώσετε το περιεχόμενο του feed στο προσωπικό σας weblog (ή blog). Τα web logs είναι προσωπικές σελίδες που φτιαχνουν οι χρήστες και εμφανίζουν περιεχόμενο που ανανεώνεται με συχνούς ρυθμούς. 

Προγράμματα ανάγνωσης ειδήσεων
FeedReader | Windows 
http://www.feedreader.com/

Radio Userland | Windows / Mac 
http://radio.userland.com/

Amphetadesk | Windows / Linux / Mac 
http://www.disobey.com/amphetadesk/

Περισσότερα προγράμματα και πληροφορίες από το Open Directory 
http://dmoz.org/Reference/Libraries/...S/News_Readers

και το Yahoo 
http://dir.yahoo.com/Computers_and_I...s_Aggregators/

*Οροι Χρήσης*
H υπηρεσία παρέχεται δωρεάν για αυστηρά προσωπική και μη εμπορική χρήση. 
Η αναφορά του «Νaytilia.Gr» ως πηγή προέλευσης του περιεχομένου είναι υποχρεωτική. Στην περίπτωση που η αναφορά γίνει με κείμενο τότε αυτό πρέπει να είναι «Naytilia.Gr». Εάν η αναφορά γίνει με γραφικό τρόπο, τότε θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί το λογότυπο που είναι ενσωματωμένο στο feed. To δικαίωμα χρήσης τoυ λογοτύπου από εσάς περιορίζεται μόνο για το σκοπό χρήσης της υπηρεσίας.
To Naytilia.Gr διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να σας ζητήσει να πάψετε να χρησιμοποιείτε την υπηρεσία οποιαδήποτε στιγμή και για οποιονδήποτε λόγο

----------

